# Ice season done?



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

the owner of the the lake I have access to called me at 4:30 to today and asked if I could go and fetch his pontoon boat that floated away from his yard...
Just got back from there... 
I called a friend to help out.... we ended up pushing the pontoon paddle boat in and once we got up on it my friend jumped on the big pontoon, I then tossed him a rope and I paddled it back to where the boat was beeched in the fall.... may be 200 yards or so.... floated right over to where we Ice fish all the time...
the lake came up 2-3 feet.... this lake drains in to the Huron system, that is supose to creast on Friday at 7' above the norm....


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

over! hah! last year we weren't on the ice in GR until late Jan/early feb (well those of us who like at least 4" of ice were anyway). Judging by the temps they are looking at for next week i think we'll be back on down here before to long.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

Bryon,

It'll be back....regardless of what the boat butts want. They'll get their turn, but ice first. First ice all over again!!

Harry


----------



## sarge300 (Nov 2, 2007)

aslongasitpullsback said:


> the owner of the the lake I have access to called me at 4:30 to today and asked if I could go and fetch his pontoon boat that floated away from his yard...
> Just got back from there...
> I called a friend to help out.... we ended up pushing the pontoon paddle boat in and once we got up on it my friend jumped on the big pontoon, I then tossed him a rope and I paddled it back to where the boat was beeched in the fall.... may be 200 yards or so.... floated right over to where we Ice fish all the time...
> the lake came up 2-3 feet.... this lake drains in to the Huron system, that is supose to creast on Friday at 7' above the norm....


Should of got some fishing time in while on the boat haha


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Nov 20, 2007)

i hear spring is gunna come early this year, wohoo... time to get the boat ready...


----------



## psychobubba (Oct 31, 2007)

the ice will be back


----------



## da fish hunter (Jul 23, 2006)

psychobubba said:


> the ice will be back


It most deff will..... Like a few said last year most of dec and jan was 40s then end of jan started making ice by feb their was 15 in of ice on Saginaw bay ..plenty of time :chillin::chillin:


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? HELL NO!

And to the guy that said would you drive 30 miles at 3.00 a gallon for bluegills. I would and do and not for the nice ones Tommy-n gets either.:lol:
But my wife does say there is something wrong with me.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Bagman said:


> ...........But my wife does say there is something wrong with me.


 A statement that most members here can relate to I'm sure! :lol:

I can remember not too many years ago a season that started like this, ice around Christmas/New Years then lost it for a week or so, we had first ice twice that year!  Trouble is I can't recall the fishing being so hot the second time around...


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

Bagman said:


> Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? HELL NO!
> 
> And to the guy that said would you drive 30 miles at 3.00 a gallon for bluegills. I would and do and not for the nice ones Tommy-n gets either.:lol:
> But my wife does say there is something wrong with me.


it was the japanese :lol:


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Watch Animal House. Thats where I get all my facts.:evil:


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'll be happy if it all melts and turns to water only to refreeze and give us the ice we really want like the bay maybe. I hope we fish till the first week of april


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

i tried to get out this morning on a little gill lake in fair view but the ice had broken away from shore and was black in the center.after having ice up here by dec 3rd now in jan. i can't get out:evilsmilewith all the snow that's coming again it'll proll get sloppy too:yikes:


----------

